# leaves are acting up again!



## AZshwagg (May 23, 2006)

Today when I got from work I checked my plants and I noticed that the next set of leaves from the bottom up were turning all yellow and the next of leaves are kinda showing very faintly. here is pic tell me what you think?


----------



## fusible (May 24, 2006)

I'm having the same signs on my leaves, only i have spider mites as well :/ Got a lot of work to do.... Im not sure what the problem is though. How old are your plants?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Today when I got from work I checked my plants and I noticed that the next set of leaves from the bottom up were turning all yellow and the next of leaves are kinda showing very faintly. here is pic tell me what you think?


*Whats up AZ. Is there anyway you can get a better picture of the problem? Try using your flash. Also what have you been giving the and how often? *


----------



## AZshwagg (May 25, 2006)

here are sum mo pic's of them, what do you think?????? I have been giving them 1\4 dose of grow big and regular dose of superhtrive, watered every third day.





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up AZ. Is there anyway you can get a better picture of the problem? Try using your flash. Also what have you been giving the and how often? *


----------



## DillaWilla (May 25, 2006)

It looks to me like they are super thirsty for Agua....Also I cant say from experience but I have heard that Superthrive makes some plants act crazy...I have heard that Grow Big is good, but I myself am using GH Flora Nova and Liquid Karma and it is working wonders for my plants.  I know the yellowing of the lower leaves could be just natural as the plants are using them as food factories, however I have also been told it can be caused by a Nitrogen defiency....I will let this one go to the real pro's, just thought I would try to help as much as possible...Good Luck w/ ur grow!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 25, 2006)

thanks dillawilla it was watering day and i forgot , i watered them with tap water with adjusted pH @6.57 so lets see what happens......


----------



## fusible (May 25, 2006)

Mine are looking like that too, only some of the other leaves are starting to develop tiny yellow specks. Some plants even have a lighter green on the vein running through the middle of some leaves, If i touch the yellow leaves they fall off.... Every time i water them, the ph is usually around 5.5-6.6. Today i checked the soil ph and it read 7.0 ...... I'm now a week into flowering....
Im using GH Flora Nova 7-4-10 Every 3rd Watering.... I was thinking of switching to Koolbloom in a week or so...
Can anyone please help?


----------



## AZshwagg (May 25, 2006)

me too man, small yellow specs, *** is that!!!!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Small yellow specks can be mites, take good look at the bottom side of the leaves for any thing wierd, little textured patches or little white bugs with a/two dark spots in the middle, they will be really small. There will be tiny yellow specks on a good portion of the top side of a leaf. Find some pictures of mite damage and compare.
If you are a week into flowering you should be at least half flower and half bloom on the nutes, I switch to bloom over a couple of days with FN and I'll see flowering in 3 to 4 days. I highly suggest you get PPM readings before you water/feed, the stuff is really, really strong/concentrated. The mix they put on the bottle is too high and I have burned plants with it before, the PPM level is much closer and even 100-150 PPM lower then they state will suffice well. Depending on the levels they may be gettin' a bit burned.
I toss a bit of Kool-bloom into the mix with my floranova. You need very little KB if you use both, I've never tried it on it's own and I don't get the impression that it would do that well.


----------



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Biff!! I think the cause of the specks might be nute burn or nute def. , because although I did have mites those weren't the specks on the leaves. The specks were more like a gradual color change in the leaf... also some of my leaves are yellow from the tips and edges.... not too much but enough to get me worried... :/
I feed em every other day, one water, x,  one nute, x,  one water, x, one nute, etc......... and when I use FloraNova I use 1 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Cool, always glad to hear it ain't mites!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 26, 2006)

Folks, you water when water is needed, not on a schedule. The plants need for water changes with many other variables.

Fill the same kind of pot with the same type of soil you use. Let it remain dry.

Weigh the pot. Now weigh the pot your have your plant in.

Lift both pots.

If the plant pot is near the weight of the non-plant pot that is dry, then you need water.

Don't try to use a schedule. It will kill your plants. Just give them water as they need it.

Your plants are dying of thirst man. Give em a drink and wait a day or two to see if they will recover.

Stop the nutes until the plant recovers a little. They don't use hardly any when they're hurt like that. You don't need nute burn to compound the problems you already have.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

Yeah I did notice that my plants dont take up the same amt. of water every time.....sometimes they do get thirstier quicker...Thanks
I've never seen my plants get that droopy though, they are all perky except for the color issues...


----------



## AZshwagg (May 26, 2006)

thanks alot SB, you just gave a great idea!!! And like you say "Shared Knowledge is the worlds most powerful tool"!!!!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2006)

superbud that should be a sticky.

rofl

how many times have i stated this to my friend onlt to have him not water or more often than not overwater....


weigh pots not on scales just by feel.

easy as riding a bike......

your problem aszwagg is definately underwetered or overwatered mites dont cause yellow speckles they leave lines like a tiny snail/slug has been on your plant like grayish trails which are fucked up leaves eaten alive.

spider mites are the curse of growing weed...........


pkj


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

Spider mite damage appears as yellow pin pricks, very small yellow spots, "yelllow speckles".


----------



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

Yup, that's what I've got. Thanks Hick. I thought it was overfertilization.... i'm off to buy some safer....


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

look closely on the underside of the leaves. With magnification if possible. You will see them moving around. You will also see black specks, "mite ****"  "Safers", will help, but don't expect to erradicate them with it. 
There is a good post on mites in the sick plants section.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 26, 2006)

I'll post sum more detailed pic's of those spots on the the leaves tommrow.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

dude, the tops leaves seem to be crispy, and the yellowing is starting to get worse!!!Is she gonna be a gonner? She hasn't even started to bud like the other one. What do I do?????Should I take clone?????


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

If I was you dude I would take a few clones incase she dont 
make it you know..... And I dont really know whats happening 
underwatering or overwatering light burn something Hope she 
comes back to life!! Peace dude My Best Hopes For Her


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2006)

AZ ..that one does look 'sick',  I'm starting to think maybe it's a combination of things. I see spots in a cpl pics. Have you inspected those leaves?..for pests.
  the hps really makes distinguishing some details tough. Any chance of a better pic?  
I dunno know, but maybe at 6.5 you're locking out the P, Ca and/or mg. It's pretty low for dirt.


----------



## fusible (May 29, 2006)

What should the soil's pH read?


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

i'll pull them out tommrow afternoon and takw pic's of front and back of the leaves.


----------



## Hick (May 30, 2006)

fuse'...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908

AZ..a picture isn't going to show the mites(if they're there) they're too damn tiny. You need magnification. A 10x glass or loupe is perfect.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 31, 2006)

i'm up for a loupe this thursday. hopefully she'll make it till then.


----------

